# Shower puzzle



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

If what you initially wrote is correct, I really don't understand the solution.

What you wrote is the equivalent of me saying, "I have no power to one receptacle in the kitchen. The rest of the house has power and everything is working perfectly. Oops, I found the cause the "main" breaker was off."

See my point?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

fr8train said:


> No hot water thru spout, but great hot water thru shower head.





fr8train said:


> Turns out it was the thermostat in the furnace. Wasn't firing when hot water was called for. Replaced that, all is well.


So how did it work through the shower head?


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

I get what you guys are saying, I'm just repeating what was done to fix it.

I think everything in the house except the tub spout had some kind of reduced flow. Faucets have aerators, shower head, etc. The only thing that makes sense to me. It's a head scratcher.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

LI-Remodeler said:


> There is either a thermostatic valve or a pressure balance valve feeding the diverter valve. Which one is it?
> 
> Can the diverter valve operate so both the shower head and tub spout receive water simultaneously?
> 
> Did an experienced residential plumber install the valves/piping and test prior to closing up the walls?


I only wish my questions were answered. 

It's not a "head scratcher" There's a very good reason why what happened happened. Nothing should ever be a mystery and left with no positive explanation as to why it's working now. I really wanted to know what the problem was. I believe there was something going on in the valve body, (unless all the previous information provided was completely wrong)


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

LI-Remodeler said:


> I only wish my questions were answered.
> 
> It's not a "head scratcher" There's a very good reason why what happened happened. Nothing should ever be a mystery and left with no positive explanation as to why it's working now. I really wanted to know what the problem was. I believe there was something going on in the valve body, (unless all the previous information provided was completely wrong)


Can't help you there, I wasn't directly involved. All the info was relayed. All I know is what I posted. Til all was said and done, they fixed the part on the furnace, tub works fine now.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

Now I understand why DIY'ers are directed to a DIY forum, more times than not they did they work, screwed it up, blame it on some "guy" and don't know the difference between left hand threads from right hand threads.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Only answer I can come up with. Everything that seemed to work fine, had a reduced flow compared to the tub spout; shower head, faucet (aerator and possibly a 1/4" feed), etc. They restricted the flow enough for the water to pick up heat from the furnace. Only thing I can come up with.


----------

